# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Mechanochemically active soft robots, Department of Chemistry, Duke University, Durham, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Department of Chemistry - dur.ac.uk/chemistry

"Mechanochemically Active Soft Robots"

by Gregory R. Gossweiler, Cameron L. Brown, Gihan B. Hewage, Eitan Sapiro-Gheiler, William J. Trautman, Garrett W. Welshofer and Stephen L. Craig
September 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Soft, inflatable robots grip and walk

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> Soft robots can bend, walk and grab. And, unlike their rigid counterparts, some can get flattened and bounce back into shape. Now scientists report a new advance in the journal ACS Applied Materials & Interfaces: a soft robot whose elastic material changes color when it stretches. They say the development opens the door to robot camouflage, new ways to deliver medicines and other applications.

----------

